# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  dao cắt cho nhựa cứng compact

## dinhcdt

chào các bác , em có vấn đề về dao cắt như sau : em đang cắt tấm nhựa cứng compact dày 12 li, nhưng không kiếm được dao cắt chuyên dụng của nó, bác nào biết , có kn về compact thì giới thiệu em nên sử dụng loại dao cắt nào , các chế độ cắt như S ,,, F ,,, chiều sâu 1 lần cắt nào là hợp lý, mong các bác giúp đỡ

----------

